# sick mice



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i posted a while back about a sick mouse i had and sadly died. now a few other ones are showing the same symptoms, i think its maby spread. they are loosing weight fast and have hunched backs. i have mice thats never been in contact with the sick ones, will i put these healthy mice in a different room?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

its best to quarantine any new animals, the chances are the ones who aren't sick may possibly be just not showing symptoms.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Are there any respiratory signs kerryanne? Or are they just losing weight and looking hunched? Either way, if you want to save them to breed from, they will need antibiotics (Baytril is fine) for at least a week to see if they pick up. If you cull, then I know that`s not aviable option for you. Sometimes if you medicate the ones showing the symptoms hard and fast, the other mice never show symptoms. It`s never easy to tell if they are all exposed or just the ones showing clinical signs.

Sorry to hear this. x


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

what are the signs for this disease? they are skinny and hunched and their breathing is louder(sniffling)not sure how to describe the noise. they are eating and drinking fine but they dont look healthy


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

The signs you describe sound as though they do have some kind of infection going on and if they are making audible noises, Baytril usually helps, but it would need to be given three times a day orally on a small piece of rich tea biscuit to each mouse. How many are showing signs just a couple or all of them? If that`s the case, it may be worth blanket treating them all with a soluble antibiotic. Some Tetracyclines can be put into the drinking water, but they can have a taste that mice don`t like and it can prevent them from drinking, so something to be aware of. Chlortetracylcine is one type that is soluble.

Symptoms of Mycoplasma are normally sneezing, audible breathing, weight loss, and hunching but it can vary. some mice deal with it and respond to treatment, some don`t, but the stronger dose in mice is necessary and usually works well. Treating with antimicrobial drugs can suppress the clinical signs and allow the mice to gain the upper hand again, but are not totally curative. However it is worth doing over a period of a few weeks up to three weeks and sysmptoms are usually completely gone by the time treatment stops.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks very much racingmouse. do i need to take them to the vets or can i buy it from somewhere?most of them do have the symptoms


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice are prey animals and as such naturally hide their illness until the disease has progressed to a point where they can simply no longer hide it. This is a defense mechanism, since obviously sick or injured mice make the easiest prey--if they act like nothing is wrong, they are less likely to be taken out.

By the time mice have symptoms (hunched back, rattling chest, sneezing) they're usually pretty far gone. Sometimes antibiotics like enrofloxacin can help but these usually need to come from a vet. I think enrofloxacin is available OTC in the UK, but I don't know that for sure...


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for your help jack


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hope they are ok


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

You can only get Baytril from your vet kerryann. It`s innexpensive, normally I pay around £4.75 for a syringe-full and that can last over a week for one mouse. You might need your vet to dispense a small bottle of it along with a 1ml syringe to suck it up from the bottle. Your vet will advise you on the dosage, but my vet recommends 2-3 drops twice a day for each mouse. One drop twice a day is`nt usually beneficial, especially if the mice have had symptoms for more than say a week.

My Rosie was very bad the week after Christmas and was almost gasping/abdominal breathing because I had flu and could`nt get in to me vet. A week later I did and she`s fine now, so they can and do come through it with aggressive treatment. You might lose one or none, but it`s always worth doing. Once this sets in, it`s unlikely they will get over it without treatment. The breathing and sneezing usually gets worse and that`s when it goes into a type of pneumonia in some mice.

If you treat them now with the dosage above for a good week to begin with, you should see improvement, but allow a good week for initial sysmptoms to fade and treat for a further week to make sure all the bacteria is suppressed. Sometimes treating for just one week is`nt enough. I`ve had Rosie on baytril for nearly four weeks! I will be taking her off it today.


----------

